# Hilfe mein Bildschirm ist dunkel :o



## LopezdieMaus (15. August 2003)

Hallo ?
Ist da jemand !
Ich glaub ich hab einen Virus was kann ich tun ich seh nichts mehr :o


----------



## PrinzPorno (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 17:45 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> Hallo ?
> Ist da jemand !
> Ich glaub ich hab einen Virus was kann ich tun ich seh nichts mehr :o



Ich geb dem Thread 10 Minuten.........

Schreib den Scheiß doch ins Corrina May Forum,da haben viele bestimmt das gleiche Problem


----------



## LopezdieMaus (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 17:51 schrieb PrinzPorno:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 17:45 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> ...


Corinna May ist blind !
Wie kann eine Blinde einem Blinden helfen :o ?


----------



## PrinzPorno (15. August 2003)

> Corinna May ist blind !
> Wie kann eine Blinde einem Blinden helfen :o ?



Indem sie zum Grand Prix geht und die Blinden auch noch taub macht 

Ach,shit das hat sie ja schon gemacht


----------



## LopezdieMaus (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 18:19 schrieb PrinzPorno:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Corinna May ist blind !
> ...



Hm :o Ich fühle das jemand hier ist mir aber nicht helfen kann bei meinem Problem ! 
Wie der Informatikstudent der per Werbezettel wegen dem Wurmvirus  zur Beseitigung und Hilfe 50 Euro verlangt ! (Scheint eine neue Form von Studentenfutter zu sein )


----------



## Hells_Bells (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 18:22 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 18:19 schrieb PrinzPorno:[/l]
> ...



Wird hier ein Nick mißbraucht oder kommt das Wort zum Sonntag neuerdings Freitags ?


----------



## LopezdieMaus (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 18:26 schrieb Hells_Bells:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 18:22 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> ...



Ich fühle starke Energieschwankungen und höre Glockenläuten :o


----------



## Mienebaja (15. August 2003)

prinz porno????
auf deine frage hab ich nur eine antwort: DU bist NICHT cool!!
das wars dann auch schon. wollte nur mal ,dass du von einer frau zu hören bekommst das du nicht coll bist und auf deinen namen fährt bestimmt auch niemand ab!!
schöööö
m.f.g
Miene Baja


----------



## PrinzPorno (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 18:35 schrieb Mienebaja:[/l]
> prinz porno????
> auf deine frage hab ich nur eine antwort: DU bist NICHT cool!!
> das wars dann auch schon. wollte nur mal ,dass du von einer frau zu hören bekommst das du nicht coll bist und auf deinen namen fährt bestimmt auch niemand ab!!
> ...



wenn * Garell Kott * noch fit wäre,dann könnstet du was erleben ! 

Nur zur Info : 
Ich hör deutschen Hip Hop und Prinz Porno ist ein Rapper aus Westberlin,den ich fresh find....


----------



## Hells_Bells (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 18:39 schrieb PrinzPorno:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 18:35 schrieb Mienebaja:[/l]
> ...



Bevor das jetzt hier zum Spam Thread wird......aber, nenn dich doch ab jetzt WILLI, dann sollte wieder alles im Lot sein.  

@ Mienebaja : Seinen Nick sollte man jedem selbst überlassen, nicht bös gemeint. 

@Lopez : Naaa, immer noch Zappenduster ?


----------



## Psycho-Pate (15. August 2003)

> Bevor das jetzt hier zum Spam Thread wird......aber, nenn dich doch ab jetzt WILLI, dann sollte wieder alles im Lot sein.
> 
> @ Mienebaja : Seinen Nick sollte man jedem selbst überlassen, nicht bös gemeint.
> 
> @Lopez : Naaa, immer noch Zappenduster ?



Wie kann er das eigentlich lesen?


----------



## LopezdieMaus (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:00 schrieb Psycho-Pate:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Bevor das jetzt hier zum Spam Thread wird......aber, nenn dich doch ab jetzt WILLI, dann sollte wieder alles im Lot sein.
> ...



Ich beherrsche die Blindenschrift


----------



## klausbyte (15. August 2003)

was ham sie dir denn heute ins mäusefutter?

 .. ich glaub ich weis jetzt wo mein Hanf hin ist


----------



## Katzan-666 (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:30 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> was ham sie dir denn heute ins mäusefutter?
> 
> .. ich glaub ich weis jetzt wo mein Hanf hin ist



Sorry, das war ich. Ich hab noch ein wenig mit Rattengift gestrecktes XTC reingetan, dann noch n' milligramm DDT....
Ich sach ja immer: DDT is gesund

Lopez, gehts dir noch gut, oder beginnt der bildschirm jetzt zu schmelzen????? (für dich natürlich)


----------



## klausbyte (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:37 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:30 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> ...



wieso streckst du wertvolles rattengift mit XTC  ?


----------



## klausbyte (15. August 2003)

wenn dein bildschrim dunkel is, lopez, wieso schaltest du ihn dann nicht an?


----------



## Katzan-666 (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:42 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:37 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> ...



Weisst du, S**** (ich darf seinen namen nicht nennen) hat meiner Admin-Stelle für den "Dungbecken und Säuredusche"-bereich das Budget gekürzt. Da es in diesem Sommer selbst hier unten so scheiss heiss war, hab ich mehr für die Klimaanlage ausgegeben. Für rattengift is dann nicht mehr so viel übrig geblieben, drumm musste ich XTC nehmen.

Wie gehts eigentlich Lopez, atmet er noch oder krieg ich bald nen neuen Kurgast?


----------



## SteveatMC (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:46 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:42 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> ...



Ich fürchte, du musst mit einem neuen Kurgast auskommen. Hast du schon mal versucht, eine Maus wiederzubeleben? Noch dazu eine, die hier im Talar rumliegt? :o


----------



## Katzan-666 (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:53 schrieb SteveatMC:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:46 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> ...



Auch wahr. Mit dem werden die "Betreuer" noch ihren spass haben... }


----------



## klausbyte (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:46 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:42 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> ...



nagut, das lass ich durchgehen


----------



## Killtech (15. August 2003)

Schon schlimm wenn man diesen Spammer Thread nicht schließt!

Nicht wahr Klausbyte!?!? 

siehe Sil-ben! 

MfG


----------



## LopezdieMaus (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:46 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:42 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> ...



Ist es im Bereich des Möglichen das Du eine braune Katze bist :o ??


----------



## Volgan (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 20:39 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:46 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> ...



Woher weist du denn das es braune Katzen gibt ? 

Ich dacht immer wenn eine Maus einer Katze begegnet..
Das wars dann auch ... *schmatz* 


Bist du eigentlich an dem Stromausfall in den USA schuld ? 
Haste wieder an de Leitung geknabbert.. oder :o


----------



## LopezdieMaus (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 20:51 schrieb Volgan:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 20:39 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> ...



Eine braune Katze erkennt man an der rosa Schleife die  am Schweif festgebunden ist


----------



## Volgan (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 20:56 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 20:51 schrieb Volgan:[/l]
> ...



Ach so, die Krawatte der Maus. 

So ne Art Trophähe


----------



## Katzan-666 (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 20:39 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 19:46 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> ...



Sach ma, kannst du nicht mal mehr Avas interpretieren???????
Dadurch sollten Fell- und Augenfarbe klar sein...oder bist du durch das mit XTC gestreckte Rattengift farbenblind geworden?

Könnt sein....


----------



## LopezdieMaus (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 22:02 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 20:39 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> ...



nun ! Ich konnte noch nie rechts von links unterscheiden


----------



## Hells_Bells (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 22:54 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 22:02 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> ...



Braune Katzen gibt es hier nicht und auch keine braunen Ratten, es sei denn sie tarnen sich besonders gut......


----------



## LopezdieMaus (15. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 23:24 schrieb Hells_Bells:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 22:54 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> ...



Die über Nacht sich umgestellt 
und sich zu jedem Staat bekennen
dies sind die Praktiker der Welt
man sollte sie auch Lumpen nennen


----------



## Psycho-Pate (15. August 2003)

Wird das hier 'ne GMZ-Konkurrenz???


----------



## Katzan-666 (16. August 2003)

> [l]am 15.08.03 um 22:54 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> nun ! Ich konnte noch nie rechts von links unterscheiden



Das würd einiges erklären!

Lopez vermag nich links von rechts zu trennen,
Drumm sollte man ihn aufm Scheiterhaufen verbrennen!
Die asche würd ich gerne aufkaufen,
Als Asphalthärter, denn dieser beginnt schon zu verlaufen.


STRIKE!

Mann ich werd seit neuestem früh morgens dichterisch.....


----------



## LopezdieMaus (16. August 2003)

> [l]am 16.08.03 um 08:44 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.08.03 um 22:54 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> ...



vielleicht bist du Dichter aber niemals ein Denker


----------



## SteveatMC (16. August 2003)

> [l]am 16.08.03 um 09:27 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 08:44 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> ...



Lass ihn dichten, nicht denken,
soll er sich dabei verrenken 

Man, ich bin richtig stolz auf meinen rattenscharfen Spruch rofl


----------



## Hells_Bells (16. August 2003)

> [l]am 16.08.03 um 11:08 schrieb SteveatMC:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.08.03 um 09:27 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> ...



Der Dichter, der Dichter, der kriegt was auf die Lichter.... 

Ok, der war uralt und ultraflach....aber mir fiel kein Steilpass ein, am frühen Morgen...


----------



## klausbyte (16. August 2003)

damit hier nich weitergespamt wird und da der thread trotzdem einiges an witz hat beerdige ich ihn hiermit würdevoll


----------



## KONNAITN (16. August 2003)

> [l]am 16.08.03 um 16:07 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> damit hier nich weitergespamt wird und da der thread trotzdem einiges an witz hat beerdige ich ihn hiermit würdevoll


Aha? :o Also entweder bist du ein ganz miserabler Totengräber, Klausbyte, oder die Beerdingungen hier sind einfach nicht mehr das was sie einmal waren.  
*fröhlich-auf-dem-Grab-rumtanz*

Edit: Oder hat ihn etwa wieder jemand ausgebuddelt? -für ne Autopsie oder was? *g*


----------

